# The long and very much awaited arrival of Rosie "grape" (very long)



## luvbunsazzle

Well as i type this Rosie and daddy lay sleeping her in her rocker and him on the floor, very sweet indeed. My labour was somewhat intense and a big rollercoaster, a big mix of emotions, but an amazing outcome, the birth of baby Rosie

I had my induction booked for 10pm Friday 28th November, so in i went, i was shown my bed, and got dressed in my lovely looking nightie!!! At 11pm i was given my first tablet, i was then put on the monitor and Grapes heart rate began to increase alot, she was moving around alot and generally was very active it took untill 2am for her to settle and i was allowed off, i was told to sleep, and that i might start to feel pains during the night and if so i could have paracetamol. I was then advised i would have my second tablet inserted at 6am the following morning, and hopefully would have progressed a little.
6:45am 29/11/08 i had my second tablet, i had been getting slight pains from approx 4am that morning, but they were bearable and i had also began to loose my plug. I was told i would be seen my the doctor at 1pm to see weather it was possible to break my waters of if i would have to wait the 24 hours for another set of tablets.
Throughtout the day i began to get slight contractions every 2 mins, but only lasting approx 15 seconds, these were sore and uncomfy but with biting Marks hands they were fine to deal with.
Well 1pm passed and no doctor, nothing, i was hot, uncomfy, fed up and just wanted Grape to make her appearence, i was then informed the doctor was held up and i wouldnt be seeing her today, so i would have to wait untill tomorrow, this was such a blow to the system, and made me even more determined i was bouncing and bouncing on the birthing ball, walking up and down the stairs sideways, and generally doing everything in me to get to meet Grape.
30/11/08 nothing no sign of Grape, the doctor finally arrived though mid morning, i was examined, and told i was 1.5cm dilated and that *yes* my waters could be broken, i was so relieved and thrilled, this was it, this was the time i'd meet Grape. I was told i'd have to wait a little while longer till there was a bed in the labor ward, so off i went bouncing again, walking them stairs, hoping to make some more progress.

Now this is where it all becomes a bit of a blur, so i may miss parts out so im sorry.
Went to he labour ward at 1pm, and was all settelled in, the doctor came shortly after and broke my waters, i didnt feel a thing, and swore she hadnt broke them, they were amazed i couldnt feel it trickling!!!! I was put on the machine for 30 mins and Grape was more than happy, so was told i could be mobile, LOL thats wen i realised my waters had gone, i stood up and god it wasn't nice!!! I got freshened up, and did some walking, had a drink and then got asked to go back in to be checked over. My blood pressure had risen to just over 100, and i was still only 1.5cm dilated, i was advised i should have an epidural to control my blood pressure and would be started on a drip to regulate my contractions and hopefully make more progress. 
They tried to put the canular in my left arm, thinking they had succeeded they began to try and do whatever it was that needed doing but it was unseccessful, they called the anethetist who thought that yes it was right and tried, he kept pumping, until they realised they wre infact blowing my left wrist up, and i now had a canualar that didnt work and a big balloon, they took it out, and tried and succeeded on my right hand. Then they did the epidural, i hated it, what i can remember most is these electric shocks running down my left leg.....
I was put on the drip, and also had a drip for my dehydration and then put back on the monitor, not long after the drips had began to work, i could feel the contractions getting stronger, i could feel the pains in my back at this point and not my front. Then the monitor, monitoring Grapes heartrate began tracing her heartbeat getting lower with every contraction, the doctor was called immedietly who told them to stop the drip and see if her heartbeat settelled, which it did, but i was told if when they put the drip back on and her heartrate decreased again there would be a chance i would need an emergency ceseran. My heart dropped, i had so many emotions going on, then the machine stopped, her heartbeat had gone, my heart was in my stomach, i have never felt so frightened, luckily she had moved, but this called for them to put a monitor inside me on her head (cant remeber the name of this) i was then put back on the drip, shortly after with every contraction her heartrate again lowered, going to 80beats instead of her baseline of 150beats. They called for the doctor again, who told me to stop the drip, she examined me and i was still only 1.5cm, she told me to prepare myself as she really thought this could lead to a section delivery. Shortly after a new doctor had come on shift, she came to examine me, and said to go back on the drip and to this time increase it every 30 mins, so on i went, every contractions Grapes heart dropped, this time dropping to 40beats, i was immedietly took off the machine without consent from the doctor, and a consultant was called who said they needed Grape out quick, and i would have to have a c section. 
Mark went and got scrubbed into his gear, my heart was racing with worry, i was so scared for my baby Grape, i was taken to the theatre, everyone rushing around, the anethetist topped up my epidural, waited for it to kick in and sprayed this freezing ice on my arm, then on my lower belly and top of each leg, i couldnt feel it on my left leg but god it was cold on my right leg, so he got a needle, he pricked my arm, asked if i could feel it, which i couldnt, lol typical!! he pricked my left and right leg and yes ouch it hurt. The epidural had failed, and i was told i would have to have a general anethetic and Mark would not be allowed to be present. I was so scared as Mark reached and kissed me goodbye, a tear rolling down my eye. They put oxygen mask on me, and made me down this horrible tasting drink, i remember feeling sick, and puking all over the theatre floor and ladies shoes next to me!!! opps, then they put another mask on me and bang i must of went under!!!
I woke up in theatre to the anethetist who coaxed up my canular, messed up my epi and put me to sleep, they informed me i was a mum, and i had a baby girl, she was a happy healtly little girl. I was so happy, i kept saying thank-you and i have a baby girl.
(I cant remember much of this, but this is what Mark and the midwife has told me happened now!!!)
I was wheeled into Mark and my gorgeous princess shortly after, and was asked if i wanted to breastfeed i said yes, so they tried to put her on, she wouldnt take, but left for 10 mins with her trying!!!! (see photo)
Anyway i was then wheeled back on the ward, out of my face, but with a gorgeous baby girl ROSIE.

Im the luckiest women alive, and the most thankful. I still dont remember fully everything that went on and nor do i feel i want to, but my god i'd do it all again in a heart beat.
Lots of photos throughout my labour journey for you. Enjoy... God i look very rough LOL

Me bouncing looking very rough
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/RosieConstanceWhitney009.jpg

Daddy in his scrubs
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/RosieConstanceWhitney014.jpg

Me coming round after c sec, trying to breastfeed!!
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/RosieConstanceWhitney018.jpg

Feeling really ill
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/RosieConstanceWhitney033.jpg

New Family
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/RosieConstanceWhitney084.jpg

Rosie and her dummy
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/RosieConstanceWhitney086.jpg


----------



## clairebear

congrats hunni shes beautiful x


----------



## Alexas Mommy

lovely story! Congrats she is beautiful!!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! She's gorgeous!


----------



## baboo

congratulations!
x


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations hun :)


----------



## oOKayOo

Aww congratulations :cloud9:


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!


----------



## bambikate

congrats honey x x


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Shes beautiful hon


----------



## didda

Huge congrats! Rosie is such a cutie! xx


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations honey, she's gorgeous, so so glad everything was ok x x x


----------



## x-amy-x

Congrats, she is beautiful!


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations hun. x


----------



## dizzy65

she is very cute well done


----------



## bubba4

Congrats hunnie xxxxxxxxxxxx she is gorgeous


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

congrats!


----------



## Frankie

congratulations xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

she is gorgeous, congratulations!


----------



## dawny690

:happydance::happydance: OMG she is beautiful sweetie, you must be so proud been thinking about you so glad your ok and home and have you beautiful baby girl to show off xx


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## XKatX

Well done you! She's gorgeous!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## sparkswillfly

Congratulations on the beautiful little girl. xx


----------



## PeanutBean

I so feel your pain, I had a similar experience bar the induction, but luckily it didn't go so far as a section. Well done for being so brave and congratulations!


----------



## Jkelmum

Congrats xxx


----------



## nessajane

congratulations!!!


----------



## reallytinyamy

2 words- bloody hell!

well done


----------



## emma_27

congratulations :)


----------



## honey08

aww congrats hun :cloud9:


----------



## 18ttc<3bump

congrats


----------



## claralouise

CoNgRaTuLaTiOnS


----------



## Belle

Congrtulations!! xx


----------



## ryder

Congrats! She is a doll!


----------



## Jem

Congrats hunni!!!! You're a Mummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## nataliecn

congrats!!


----------



## ajarvis

Congratulations!


----------



## AC81

congrats hun on your little grape xxx


----------



## hayley x

I saw your picture in the evening telegraph =] =] lovelyyy , congratulations xxx


----------



## Sarah_16x

congrats shes gorgeous xxxx


----------



## bex

congratulations xx


----------



## AubreyK80

beautiful baby :) Congrats .


----------



## poppy

Congratulations! Your baby girl is beautiful.

xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats xx


----------



## vicky

she is beautiful hun


----------



## hellotasha

aww u must be so proud xxx


----------



## helen1234

congratulations

and what a beautiful name if i dont say so myself

xx


----------



## navarababe

congrats hun, shes lovely x


----------



## massacubano

congrats :happydance:


----------

